# Looking for young deck hand in PA



## FishmoreFlats (Jun 3, 2014)

Need a hard working hand for regular fishing offshore and maintenance on a 45’ Hatteras sport fisher. Doesn’t matter your experience just need to be able to show up and willing to learn. Call or text me anytime at 36one- 4598169


----------

